# Glock 23 an load diff



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

The family done the range today, I just traded up a nice looking G-23, Well I tried 180 gr target loads, Man what a disapointment in groups at 15 an 50 yr shots, 2 an 3 inch groups at 15 yrds, Thats Not for me,,, So I load a clip with 150 hollow point PP loads, An yea baby 1/2 inch groups at 15 an with in 2 to 2 1/2 at 50 yrds. What the What??? Its my first G-23 40 cal, Help me guys with info on this. Is it the gun wont run heavy loads an made just for lighter 150 gr or is there something I should know about the gun?? O yea the range was a blast as useual Mom had fun with the G-19, son killed some paper an skeets laying around with the ruger 22, So it wasnt a bummer just an experince Thanks ole Carver


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

some guns dont like some loads...guess you found the ones yours likes


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Why are you doing 50 yard shots??? If you can hit paper at 50 you are doing good, but like Jason II said try the different loads. I know I went from a G17 to a G22 and it made a world of difference in just the caliber! I shoot good w/ my G27 too! Just hit-n-miss till you narrow it down....


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, I talked with anouther Glock owner said the same thing, the brand of ammo could have been my set back, I will be trying diff types of ammo before giving up on the thing Thanks ole Carver


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Carver, 50 yards or feet, you are a *marksman* to hit the paper at 50 yards...lol I believe most gun fights and training are at 7 yards...if you shoot a bad guy at 50 yards I would think you may be charged with over reaching personal protection.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> Carver, 50 yards or feet, you are a *marksman* to hit the paper at 50 yards...lol I believe most gun fights and training are at 7 yards...if you shoot a bad guy at 50 yards I would think you may be charged with over reaching personal protection.


..zombies


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

_Thanks FrankwT, you make a ole fart feel good about a what I thought was a loss of control with a new style handgun. But Ive shot at 12 inch steel plates up at ERML range 125 yd with a Springfield 1911 45 acp 230 gr fmj, just to see the drop at that distance an was at one time fair with such a shot. When the friends would come out for some fun, Id show off at a half cockdraw an keep my shots ALL in the 10 ring at 7 to 10 yrds. My eyes are going an nerve damage to go with it. So Thanks my ole butt is smiling while typing this Thanks, ole Carver_


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

He must have meant 50 feet, he, nor a Glock is capable of 2 inches at 50 yards.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:10 yr old son had his target for the ruger at 50 yrds, the range has markers, I bench shoot at times, But the 4 ft x 4 ft cardboard was to tempting, 150 gr hollow points done good, The 180 gr was the draw back, An no I wouldnt take a defencive shot at 25 yrds or further unless pinned down. Anyhow plastic Verse metal my 1911 will be # ( 1 ) Glock CCW can do an will do, Unless someone lets me try the Sig Sauer all metal 9mm, havent had the pleasure, ole Carver :yes:


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Sights,eyes*

Carver,yes chasing coke cans at 50 ft or longer with 45 ,40,9mm fun most peaple dont shoot far, long shots make close shots easier, paint yor sights help me ,my 40 liked hot light load 135gr corbon the best ,hornady critical defens are good in my 26 good luck maxfold


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It is because you got a "40 Short & Weak"... If you had bought a *real *.40 caliber pistol in 10mm Auto -- you'd get exemplary accuracy and plenty of power too!


----------

